# Buying in bulk



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

Where is everyone buying roller covers, tape etc...Anyone have any places better than local stores or Thepaintstore.com?


----------



## vicopainting (Jun 22, 2007)

You have to get one friendly local store is much better for you to get special discounts from them if you open an account there, per example I need it fast a 40 foot ladder, I could not get it at home depot or any big store, so I call my SW store and they got it for me (not form their store) and delivered in less than 2hs with a special discount.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

this won't help you unless your close to lenoir NC.But I sometimes buy stuff from a man I once worked for.when I worked their he was only doing spec houses but in the 80's he was all industrial and he was big time.but now he sells painting supplies out of his old shop.stuff like roller poles,brushes,sanding blocks,drop clothes naps and frames the list goes on and he sells for less than half of any paint store around.he gets the stuff brand new in boxes,I don't know where he gets it or how he makes any money but apparently it's working.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Next...

Do you do any business with Kevin @ ICI in Morganton? What about Richey Foster from Service Paint Center?


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

We buy our stuff in bulk and get a great discount on sundry items: covers, rollers, frames, plastic, tape, etc. At the beginning of the year we have SW, Ben Moore, ICI, and Porter all bid on it. We give them a rough idea of what we will buy over the year and our pricing is based on that. We get shipments every month or so.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Hey Next...
> 
> Do you do any business with Kevin @ ICI in Morganton? What about Richey Foster from Service Paint Center?


yes ,I used to deal with porter and benmoore but recently it's been all ici just for a particular client,but I like the products and the service so I think i'll stay.never heard of spc.Do you know me?or do I know you?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think I know you. I lived in Morganton for about 10 years from about 1984-94...

Kevin is a really good guy. I used to make specialty coatings for ICI Devoe years ago so I know alot of people there. We made alot of the super heavy duty tank linings and I participated in the development of the Phoenix System w/ ZCL composites/Devoe. 










The phoenix system is a way to turn a single wall underground storage tank into a double wall that can be monitored for leakage! The 3-D fiberglass is stuck into 100% solids epoxy siloxane or 100% fluoro modified epoxy that wicks into the fabric. When it hardens the fiberglass forms a second surface within the underground storage tank. Then one of our AHC novolacs are applied at 125 mils to create a second wall.


----------

